
The Global Economy Is Rebounding... But There's One Big Problem - pdog
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-06-13/synchronous-global-recovery-masks-a-deepening-asset-imbalance
======
pdog
The global market recovery is masking a deep imbalance, which is why nearly
every major asset class is near its all-time high.

Bitcoin or another cryptocurrency could be the world's answer to a "safe
haven" asset. The tipping point will probably be when the first country
embraces Bitcoin for their own monetary system.

